#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Επιφάνεια κλιμακοστασίου που εξαιρείται των δομήσιμων τ.μ.

## alien

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν συμπεριλαμβάνουμε στα 12τ.μ. που μας δίνουν bonus στην επιφάνεια μιας σκάλας ορόφου κατοικίας (πχ σκάλα σχήματος 'Π' ) το πλατύσκαλο μπροστά της;

----------


## Xάρης

Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία για να δούμε τι ακριβώς εννοείς.

Αν το πλατύσκαλο είναι μέρος της κλίμακας, τότε ναι.
Αν όχι, τότε δεν αφαιρείται.
Για να είναι το πλατύσκαλο μέρος της κλίμακας θα πρέπει να είναι σε διαφορετικό επίπεδο από αυτό της στάθμης που συνδέει.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

Δηλαδη σε μια εσωτερικη σκαλα χωρις ενδιαμεσο πλατυσκαλο (πχ συνδεει δυο σταθμες με υψομετρικη διαφορα 3.00 μ και δεν υπαρχει πλατυσκαλο στο 1.50 αλλα η σκαλα εχει μονο σκαλοπατια) και η σκαλα ειτε εχει μορφη Γ  ειτε μορφη Π ειτε ειναι ευθυγραμη που ειναι και οι συνηθεστερες μορφες σκαλας σε μονοκατοικιες

1.το τμημα του διαδρομου που βρισκεται μπροστα απο την σκαλα δεν θεωρειται πλατυσκαλο της σκαλας και δεν αφαιρειται απο την δομηση (12 τμ)?
2.Οταν ο νομος μιλαει για εσωτερικες κλιμακες μιλαει καθαρα μονο για την σκαλα ή μηπως εννοει εσωτερικα κλιμακοστασια πχ εχω μια εσωτερικη σκαλα που αναπτυσεται γυρω απο ενα ανελκυστηρα που δεν εχει διαστασεις αμεα αφαιρειται μονο η σκαλα απο την δομηση (12 τμ)?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Όχι.
2. Μόνο τα σκαλοπάτια/πλατύσκαλα και το φανάρι (αν είναι οπή) μετρά στο κλιμακοστάσιο.

Πλατύσκαλο στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τη στάθμη που εξυπηρετεί η κλίμακα, δεν είναι πλατύσκαλο.
Σε κλίμακα που συνδέει δύο στάθμες στο εσωτερικό μιας αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας/μονοκατοικίας (δεν υπάρχει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο) δεν υπάρχει διάδρομος με την έννοια που υπάρχει στα κλιμακοστάσια πολυκατοικιών.
Ακόμα όμως και να υπάρχει, δεν γράφει κάτι τέτοιο ο ΝΟΚ.
Όπως δεν γίνεται αναφορά για τους ανεκλυστήρες και το γεγονός ότι γίνεται ειδικά αναφορά για ανελκυστήρες ΑμεΑ θεωρώ ότι ενισχύει την άποψη ότι ο ανελκυστήρας δεν αφαιρείται από τη δόμηση.

----------


## ISMINI_82

ευχαριστω πολυ Χαρη

----------


## alien

Για το διαγραμμισμένο ρωτάω αν μετράει αν και νομίζω έχει γίνει  κατανοητό. Πάραυτα φίλος μου έστειλε το παρακάτω το οποίο αναιρεί τα  προλεγόμενα.

----------


## alien

συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να επισυνάψω τις εικόνες.....

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Διαβάστε ΕΔΩ μερικούς από τους τρόπους εισαγωγής φωτογραφιών στο κείμενο της ανάρτησής μας.

----------


## alien

Λοιπόν, κατόπιν ερώτησης στην μηχανικό της πολεοδομίας καταλήξαμε ότι το πλατύσκαλο συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα 12 τ.μ. κι αυτό όπως μου είπε προκύπτει κυρίως από το ότι ο κτιριοδομικός απαιτεί πλατύσκαλο a priori με την ύπαρξη σκάλας. 
Τώρα για τις φωτογραφίες ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να έχει αντίκρυσμα η συμβουλή.

----------


## ISMINI_82

alien τι θεωρει ο μηχανικος της πολεοδομιας ως πλατυσκαλο σε μια εσωτερικη σκαλα?στην σκαλα του κοινοχρηστου κλιμακοστασιου οκ ειναι ορισμενο το πλατυσκαλο.Σε μια εσωτερικη ομως σκαλα που ξεκινα απο ενα σαλονι στο ισογειο και καταληγει στον Α οροφο σε ενα διαδρομο που οδηγει σε υπνοδωματια ποιο ειναι το πλατυσκαλο?

----------


## Xάρης

Διαβάζοντας προσεκτικότερα αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω, στην ανάρτηση #4, αναθεωρώ όσα είπα για το πλατύσκαλο!

Αν και σαφής ορισμός του τι είναι πλατύσκαλο δεν υπάρχει, προκύπτει έμμεσα από τα αναγραφόμενα τόσο στον ΝΟΚ  (βλ. άρθρο 11, §6.δ) και τις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Δεκ 12, όσο και στον Κτιριοδομικό (βλ. άρθρο 13, §4, Πίνακας) ότι το πλατύσκαλο θεωρείται και το τμήμα της στάθμης μπροστά από τις βαθμίδες της κλίμακας και εντός του επιπέδου της στάθμης που εξυπηρετείται από την κλίμακα.

Όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι το πλατύσκαλο στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την εξυπηρετούμενη στάθμη δεν προσμετράται στα 12τ.μ..
Αν τυχόν συνέβαινε αυτό θα έπρεπε να αναφέρεται ρητά στην §6.ε του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ σε αντίθεση με την §6.δ που αφορά κλιμακοστάσια οικοδομών όπου αναφέρεται ρητά ότι συμπεριλαβμάνεται:

ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 11, §6δ:
"Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων *συμπεριλαμβανομένων* των ανελκυστήρων *και των πλατύσκαλων*".

ΝΟΚ, άρθρο 11, §6ε:
"Η επιφάνεια έως 12τ.μ. συνολικά σε κάθε αυτοτελή ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία όταν δεν υπάρχει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο στο κτήριο."

Και η Τεχνική Οδηγία Δεκ 2012 προσθέτει στην §6.ε:
"Η περίπτωση αφορά κυρίως συγκροτήματα αυτοτελών ανεξάρτητων ιδιοκτησιών (π.χ μεζονέτες εν σειρά οι οποίες δεν διαθέτουν κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο και έχουν ανεξάρτητη είσοδο με εσωτερική σκάλα επικοινωνίας των ορόφων τους) και *αποκλειστικά την επιφάνεια της εσωτερικής τους κλίμακας* συνολικού εμβαδού έως 12τ.μ."

Από την §6.δ προκύπτει ότι γίνεται διαχωρισμός μεταξύ κλίμακας και πλατύσκαλου αλλιώς δεν θα γινόταν ειδική αναφορά σ' αυτό.
Η Τεχνική Οδηγία Δεκ 2012 το γράφει ξεκάθαρα για την §6.ε ότι τα 12τ.μ. αφορούν μόνο την κλίμακα.

Από τη στιγμή βέβαια που ο υπάλληλος της Υ.ΔΟΜ. έχει διαφορετική άποψη υπέρ του ιδιοκτήτη, ποιοι είμαστε που θα πούμε όχι σ' αυτήν την ερμηνεία. Αρκεί να υπογράψει το διάγραμμα δόμησης όπου θα υπάρχει λεπτομέρεια του κλιμακοστασίου και θα αναφέρεται αναλυτικά ότι στην αφαιρούμενη επιφάνεια των 12τ.μ. προσμετρήθηκε και το πλατύσκαλο εμβαδού τάδε. 
Την ευθύνη τότε την παίρνει ο υπάλληλος της Υ.ΔΟΜ. που υπογράφει.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Επειδη εχω μπερδευτει.
Οταν εχουμε μια μαιζονετα πχ υπογειο-ισογειο-οροφος.
1.Στο υπογειο η σκαλα δεν προσμετραται στον ΣΔ εκτος και εαν εξυπηρετει κυρια χρηση (ναι?)
2.Στο ισογειο προσμετραται στον ΣΔ (ναι?)
3.Στον ΣΔ του Α οροφου δεν προσμετραται μια και για τον οροφο αυτο ειναι οπη.(ναι?)
Ποιο ειναι λοιπον το πλατυσκαλο που συμετεχει στα 12 τμ πχ σε μια σκαλα που ξεκιναει απο το σαλονι του ισογειου και φθανει στον Α οροφο?
Επισυναπτω μετα απο μια γρηγορη ανευρεση μια μαιζονετα που βρηκα στον google για να εχουμε ενα σχημα να μιλαμε.

Xαρη μπορεις να γινει λιγο πιο αναλυτικος σχετικα με:

Α_ν και σαφής ορισμός του τι είναι πλατύσκαλο δεν υπάρχει, προκύπτει έμμεσα από τα αναγραφόμενα τόσο στον ΝΟΚ  (βλ. άρθρο 11, §6.δ) και τις Τεχνικές Οδηγίες του Δεκ 12, όσο και στον Κτιριοδομικό  (βλ. άρθρο 13, §4, Πίνακας) ότι το πλατύσκαλο θεωρείται και το τμήμα  της στάθμης μπροστά από τις βαθμίδες της κλίμακας και εντός του επιπέδου  της στάθμης που εξυπηρετείται από την κλίμακα.

Όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι το πλατύσκαλο στο ίδιο επίπεδο με την εξυπηρετούμενη στάθμη δεν προσμετράται στα 12τ.μ.._

----------


## Xάρης

1. ΝΑΙ
2. ΝΑΙ
3. ΝΑΙ

Πλατύσκαλο θεωρείται και το τμήμα μέσα στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο στη συνημμένη εικόνα.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το πλατύσκαλο δεν συμμετέχει στα 12τ.μ. διότι δεν αναφέρεται ρητά στον ΝΟΚ όπως αναφέρεται στην αντίστοιχη παράγραφο για τα κεντρικά κλιμακοστάσια των πολυκατοικιών.

----------


## alien

Δεν είμαι ειδήμων σαν τον Χάρη. Θεωρώ ότι ο λόγος που αναφέρεται στην περίπτωση των κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων το πλατύσκαλο σαν άλλο της σκάλας είναι γιατί εκεί ενδεχομένως ισχύουν περιορισμοί που διαφοροποιούνται από τη δυνατότητα "ελάχιστων" αυτονόητων πλατύσκαλων στις ιδιωτικές σκάλες. 

Ωστόσο, ακολουθώντας τη λογική σου Χάρη σκέφτομαι ότι αν επιτρέπει (δεν το έχω ψάξει) ο νόμος μια σκάλα να καταλήγει απευθείας σε τοίχο (με πόρτα πχ) τότε έχει βάση αυτό που υποστηρίζεις (γιατί αναιρείται η αναγκαιότητα για πλατύσκαλο πχ πριν την πόρτα).

----------


## alien

Πλατύσκαλο θεωρείται και το αντίστοιχο τμήμα που καταλήγει η σκάλα και πρέπει κι αυτό να συμπεριληφθεί στα 12τμ.

----------


## ISMINI_82

-Χαρη στο ισογειο η διασταση a ενταξει ειναι οσο το πλατος της σκαλας η b ομως?
Τελικα πιστευεις οτι τα πλατυσκαλα δεν μετρανε στα 12 τμ οπως αναφερεις στο #13 ?
-alien εννοεις οτι πρεπει να συμπεριληφθει στα 12 τμ και τμημα του διαδρομου του α οροφου ως πλατυσκαλο της σκαλας? και αν ναι τι διασταση θα εχει?

Απο το σχεδιαζοντας για ολους στο αρθρο 4 στις σκαλες ο ορισμος του πλατυσκαλου ειναι ο ακολουθος:
Πλατύσκαλα ονομάζονται τα πατήματα μιας κλίμακας  που έχουν πλάτος πολλαπλάσιο του πλάτους του πατήματος των βαθμίδων της  και χρησιμεύουν κύρια 
-για την πρόσκαιρη Και ασφαλή ανάπαυση του χρήστη  ,ή 
-για την αλλαγή διεύθυνσης του φορέα ή των Βαθμιδοφόρων ή ακόμα 
-για την αρχή και το τέλος της κλίμακας . 



Τοσο δυσκολο ηταν οταν εγραφαν την τεχνικη οδηγια να βαλουν ενα τετοιο σχηματακι και να μας εξηγουν τι μετραει και τι οχι?
Και με τι σοφιτα τα ιδια γινονται.Αλλοι λενε οτι επιτρεπεται να βγαινει σε δωμα αλλοι οχι. Επιτρεπεται να βγαλω ενα wc σε σοφιτα?η σκαλα που παει προς σοφιτα μετραει στο 50%?
και με τα παταρια τα ιδια .Ενας συναδελφος στο γραφειο μου ελεγε οτι εφοσον στα παταρια αναγραφει η Τ.Ε για βοηθιτικους χωρους εντος ΣΔ τα υπνοδωματια δεν μετρανε στον ΣΔ σε παταρι γιατι θα το εγραφε.μα του λεω δεν ειναι αυτονοητο?μου λεει τοτε γιατι δεν το γραφει?...................................

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ισμήνη είσαι αστέρι! Δεν σκέφτηκα να ψάξω στο "σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" για τον ορισμό του πλατύσκαλου παρά μόνο στον ΝΟΚ και στον Κτιριοδομικό.

alien ο ειδήμων είναι η Ισμήνη , όχι εγώ.
Και ναι, πλατύσκαλο έχουμε και στην αρχή και στο τέλος της κλίμακας.

a=πλάτος κλιμακας
b=το ελάχιστο που απαιτεί ο Κτιριοδομικός, δηλαδή 1,20μ. αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Επιχειρηματολογώντας υπέρ της άποψης ότι τα πλατύσκαλα δεν μετρούν στα 12τ.μ., θα θυμίσω ότι προ του ΝΟΚ, όταν αφαιρούσαμε από τη δόμηση το τμήμα της κλίμακας πέρα από το ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο πλάτος των 0,80μ. (κλίμακα μεζονέτας), δεν αφαιρούσαμε και τμήμα από τα πλατύσκαλα.

Για σοφίτες και πατάρια ας το συζητήσουμε σε νέο θέμα μην τα μπλέξουμε.

----------


## manman

Ερώτηση σε σχέση με την εξαίρεση των κλιμακοστασίων από το ΣΔ:

Κτήριο προ του 55, με αυθαίρετες κατασκευές του 1996. Έκανα υπαγωγή στον 4178 και τώρα θα εκδώσω άδεια νομιμοποίησης αυτών των κατασκευών και προσθηκών. Οι υπάρχουσες κλίμακες αφαιρούνται;

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χρονια πολλα.

Εννοεις Κατα την νομιμοποιηση να αφαιρεσεις τα κλιμακοστασια ?

_Αρθρο 4&6 ΝΟΚ
Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετης κατασκευής, που τηρεί τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις ή αυτές που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής της, αυτή είναι δυνατόν να νομιμοποιηθεί ύστερα από έκδοση ή αναθεώρηση της άδειας δόμησης.Μετά την έκδοση ή αναθεώρηση της παραπάνω άδειας δόμησης, η κατασκευή παύει να είναι αυθαίρετη και κατεδαφιστέα._

Εφοσον κατα την νομιμοποιηση εχεις το δικαιωμα να χρησιμοποιησεις ειτε τις διαταξεις που ισχυαν κατα τον χρονο κατασκευης του κτιριου ειτε τις σημερινες εσυ εχεις το δικαιωμα να εξετασεις το κτιριο με τις σημερινες και να αφαιρεσεις τα κλιμακοστασια.Ομως αν πας με τις σημερινες θα πρεπει το κτιριο *να τηρει ολες τις σημερινες ισχυουσες διαταξεις*.Οποτε θεωρω οτι πρεπει πχ να καλυπτεις τον ΚΕΝΑΚ,την αναγκη προσβασιμοτητας για ΑΜΕΑ,τις απαιτησεις του κτιριοδομικου κτλ.Ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο ενα κτιριο με προγενεστερους Γοκ να καλυπτει τις τωρινες πολεοδομικες διαταξεις ........Θεωρω οτι το πιο λογικο ειναι το κτιριο να νομιμοποιηθει με τις διαταξεις που κατασκευασθηκε.

Εφοσον κανεις την νομιμοποιηση στην συνεχεια αν εχεις προσθηκη καθ υψος μπορεις κατα την προσθηκη να μην λαβεις υποψη σου τα υπαρχοντα κοινοχρηστα κλιμακοστασια συμφωνα με την 11&6δ ή τις εσωτερικες υπαρχουσες κλιμακες μεχρι 12 τμ συμφωνα με την 11&6ε

----------


## Xάρης

Η §6δ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ τροποποιήθηκε με τον Ν.4258/14 ως εξής:
"Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων *κλιμακοστασίων* συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανελκυστήρων και των πλατύσκαλων και για επιφάνεια έως *25τ.μ.* ανά όροφο και ανά κλιμακοστάσιο και *40τ.μ.* στο επίπεδο της εισόδου του κτηρίου κατοικίας που διαθέτει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο.

Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης καθΆ ύψος σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτήρια που έχουν υπόλοιπο τουλάχιστον 10τ.μ., καθώς και σε περίπτωση νομιμοποίησης αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών σε υφιστάμενα κτήρια τα οποία δύναται να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος, δεν έχουν αυθαίρετη δόμηση και έχουν υπόλοιπο σ.δ. το σύνολο των επιφανειών του υπάρχοντος κλιμακοστασίου σύμφωνα με τα προαναφερθέντα μεγέθη και με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές έχουν υλοποιηθεί πριν τις 28.07.2011."

Η §6δ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ τροποποιήθηκε με τον Ν.4258/14 ως εξής:
"Η επιφάνεια έως *12τ.μ.* συνολικά σε κάθε *αυτοτελή* ανεξάρτητη ιδιοκτησία όταν δεν υπάρχει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο στο κτήριο.
Σε προσθήκες σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτήρια της παρούσας περίπτωσης αυτής που δεν έχουν αυθαίρετη δόμηση και έχουν υπόλοιπο συντελεστή δόμησης, η επιφάνεια της κλίμακας του υπάρχοντος κτηρίου και έως 12τ.μ.. καθώς και σε περίπτωση νομιμοποίησης αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών σε υφιστάμενα κτήρια τα οποία δύναται να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος, το σύνολο των επιφανειών του υπάρχοντος κλιμακοστασίου σύμφωνα με τα προαναφερθέντα μεγέθη και με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές έχουν υλοποιηθεί πριν τις 28.07.2011."

Σημείωση: Το κείμενο με πράσινο χρώμα είναι οι τροποποιήσεις του Ν.4258/14.

Τι σημαίνει "*δύναται να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος*";
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι κατά τη νομιμοποίηση, αν οι αυθαιρεσίες έγιναν προ της 28ης Ιουλίου 2011 μπορούμε να αφαιρέσουμε τα 25/12τμ κλιμακοστασίου για πολυκατοικία/μονοκατοικία αντίστοιχα, χωρίς να είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να εφαρμόσουμε και τον ΚΕΝΑΚ ή τον ΕΚΩΣ/ΕΑΚ-2000 ή το ΕΛΟΤ-HD384 ή τον το ΠΔ71/88 αν το αυθαίρετο είναι προγενέστερο των κανονισμών αυτών.

----------

manman

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χαρη χρονια πολλα
Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως το λες αλλα δεν το νομιζω

Η &6 του αρθρου 4 οπως αντικατασταθηκε με τον Ν.4258/14 αναφερει:

_6. Σε περίπτωση           αυθαίρετης κατασκευής, που τηρεί τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις ή           αυτές που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής της, αυτή είναι δυνατόν να           νομιμοποιηθεί ύστερα από έκδοση ή αναθεώρηση ή ενημέρωση της άδειας           δόμησης είτε μετά από την έκδοση έγκρισης εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας           για τις εργασίες των παρ.2 και παρ.3 του παρόντος άρθρου. _ 

Νομιζω οτι ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι στην νομιμοποιηση ειτε παμε με ολες τις πολεοδομικες διαταξεις που ισχυαν οταν κατασκευασθηκε το κτιριο ειτε με τις τωρινες πολεοδομικες διαταξεις."Το δυναται να ενταχθουν" αναφερεται σε κτιρια που ειναι κατασκευασμενα με τετοιο τροπο που να εχουν την δυνατοτητα να  πληρουν τις τωρινες πολεοδομικες διαταξεις.Ενα υπαρχον κτιριο του 2008 εχει τις προοπτικες να νομιμοποιηθει με τις τωρινες διαταξεις και να αφαιρεθουν τα κλιμακοστασια απο την δομηση κατα την νομιμοποιηση.Ενα κτιριο ομως του 55 η του 70 δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να τις εχει.

----------


## Xάρης

Το κείμενο της §6 του άρθρου 4 "Σε περίπτωση αυθαίρετης κατασκευής, που τηρεί τις ισχύουσες πολεοδομικές διατάξεις ή αυτές που ίσχυαν κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής της, αυτή είναι δυνατόν να νομιμοποιηθεί ύστερα από έκδοση ή αναθεώρηση της άδειας" προϋπήρχε της τροποποίησης του Ν.4258/14.

Το καινούργιο που ήρθε με τον Ν.4258/14 είναι οι διατάξεις για τα αυθαίρετα κτήρια προ της 28.07.2011.

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι πλέον ο ΝΟΚ κατατάσσει τα *αυθαίρετα* σε δύο κατηγορίες τις οποίες και αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά:α) τα αυθαίρετα *προ* 28.07.2011 και
β) τα αυθαίρετα *μετά* 28.07.2011.
Ομοίως, τις *προσθήκες καθ' ύψος* σε *κτήρια με κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο* τις αντιμετωπίζει αναλόγως του υπολοίπου συντελεστή δόμησης και εφόσον βέβαια δεν υπάρχουν αυθαίρετα ("νομίμως υφιστάμενα"):α) προσθήκες καθ' ύψος όταν έχουμε υπόλοιπο συντελεστή δόμησης *>10τ.μ*.
β) προσθήκες καθ' ύψος όταν έχουμε υπόλοιπο συντελεστή δόμησης <10τ.μ.
Για τα *κτήρια χωρίς κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο* γίνεται γενικώς αναφορά σε προσθήκες, άρα αφορά και προσθήκες καθ' ύψος και προσθήκες κατ' επέκταση, και απαιτείται απλώς να υπάρχει υπόλοιπο συντελεστή δόμησης χωρίς όριο τα 10τ.μ. ή ό,τι άλλο.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Εαν Χαρη ειναι σωστη η αποψη σου τοτε προκειται για μεγαλη αδικια για ολους αυτους που εχουν πληρωσει προστιμα με τους διαφορους νομους αυθαιρετων μια και πχ σε μια πολυκατοικια θα μπορουμε να παρουμε τα μετρα απο τα κλιμακοστασια και να νομιμοποιησουμε τους ΗΧ που υπαρχουν η τυχον αλλες υπερβασεις δομησης..................

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν διαφωνώ. 
Άδικη όμως είναι κάθε τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου που δεν είναι δυνατόν να νομιμοποιηθεί.
Άδικο απέναντι σε όσους δεν έχουν αυθαίρετα ακίνητα.
Σ' αυτούς συμπεριλαμβάνονται και όσοι δεν έχουν ακίνητα γενικώς.

Αν το κράτος ήθελε δικαιοσύνη, πριν τους διάφορους νόμους περί αυθαιρέτων θα έβγαζε έναν νέο Οικοδομικό Κανονισμό όπως ο ισχύον και θα προέτρεπε τους ιδιοκτήτες να νομιμοποιήσουν και όχι να τακτοποιήσουν.
Για τα αυθαίρετα η διαδικασία είναι απλή: 
1) πρόστιμο ανέγερσης
2) πρόστιμο διατήρησης
Αν μπορείς και θες, νομιμοποίησέ το.
Αν δεν νομιμοποιείται πλήρωνε και μάλιστα πολλά, ώστε να είναι ασύμφορο να διατηρείς αυθαίρετο και να το κατεδαφίσεις από μόνος σου.

Για αυθαίρετα σε αιγιαλό, δασική έκταση, αρχαιολογικό ή κοινόχρηστο χώρο, κατεδάφιση το ταχύτερο δυνατόν.

Για ακόμα περισσότερη δικαιοσύνη, κατάργηση του συντελεστή δόμησης και έλεγχος μόνο με τον επιτρεπόμενο όγκο, κάλυψη, ιδεατό στερεό.

Αν εφαρμόζονταν όμως τα παραπάνω πώς θα γεμίζαμε τα ταμεία;

----------


## ISMINI_82

Στις μαιζονετες που εχουμε την εσωτερικη σκαλα απο το υπογειο προς το ισογειο και απο το ισογειο προς τον οροφο οταν καναμε το διαγραμμα με τον ΓΟΚ
-Την σκαλα του υπογειου δεν την προσμετρουσαμε στον ΣΔ 
-Την σκαλα του ισογειου την μετραγαμε στο ΣΔ 
-Στον οροφο δειχναμε τρυπα

Τωρα με τον ΝΟΚ ισχυει οτι με τον ΓΟΚ ή η σκαλα απο ισογειο προς οροφο υπολογιζεται και στο ισογειο και στον ορορο και δεν λογιζεται πια σαν τρυπα στον οροφο?

----------


## Xάρης

Στον όροφο δείχναμε οπή εφόσον η κλίμακα δεν συνεχίζονταν προς το δώμα.
Βέβαια, σε μερικές πολεοδομίες, δεν δέχονταν την οπή στον όροφο.

Με τον ΝΟΚ δεν έχουν αλλάξει αυτές οι βασικές αρχές του τι μετρά και όχι στον σ.δ. εκτός της αφαίρεσης των 12τ.μ..

----------


## ppanag

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται ... για να νομιμοποιήσεις κατά ΝΟΚ και ειδικά όταν θέλεις να μην μετρήσουν τα κλιμακοστάσια πρέπει και το υπόλοιπο κτίριο να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές του ΝΟΚ... τα παλιότερα κτίρια κολλάνε συνήθως στην πρόσβαση ΑΜΕΑ (ράμπες, πλάτος σκάλας, ανελκυστήρες κλπ...). Εκτός κι αν άλλαξε αυτό και δεν το έχω καταλάβει...

----------


## asak

Για να μη τα μπλέξουμε στη συζήτηση, δηλ. εκτός 12 τ.μ., νομιμοποίηση κατά ΝΟΚ κλπ. σχετικά με μεζονέτες που ανέφερε παραπάνω η ISMINI ισχύει ότι με τον ΓΟΚ δηλ. όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε και ο Χάρης η σκάλα που δεν συνεχίζει προς το δώμα ή στέγη δεν μπαίνει στον Σ.Δ. και λαμβάνεται ως οπή. Τώρα τη σκάλα από το υπόγειο προς το ισόγειο ISMINI ποτέ δεν τη προσμετρούσαμε στο Σ.Δ. γιατί ανήκε στο επίπεδο του υπογείου-βοηθητικού χώρου.
Τώρα για ρυθμίσεις του Ν.4178 όπου καμιά φορά σε μεζονέτες με ΓΟΚ 85 δεν έχει αφαιρεθεί το κενό της σκάλας από το Σ.Δ. μπορούμε στα υποβαλλόμενα σχέδια να το αφαιρέσουμε. 
Για νομιμοποιήσεις κατά ΝΟΚ πρέπει σαφώς ppanag το κτίριο να πληρεί και τις υπόλοιπες προδιαγραφές.
Επίσης η αφαίρεση των 12τ.μ. ισχύει για κοινόχρηστα κλιμακοστάσια πολυκατοικιών που αφορούν νέες άδειες ή αναθεωρήσεις ή νομιμοποιήσεις κτιρίων που γίνονται κατά ΝΟΚ.

----------


## Xάρης

*@ppanag*
Η φράση κλειδί του Ν.4258/14 είναι:
"...σε περίπτωση νομιμοποίησης αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών σε υφιστάμενα κτήρια τα οποία *δύναται* να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος,..."
Το "_δύνανται_" έχει αυτήν την έννοια που αναφέρεις... μάλλον. Δηλαδή, να ικανοποιούνται και οι υπόλοιπες απαιτήσεις του ΝΟΚ.

*@asak*
Ανακεφαλαιώνω:
1. Σκάλα υπογείου: δεν μετρά στο σ.δ.
2. Σκάλα ισογείου: δεν μετρούν τα 12τ.μ. της σκάλας
3. Σκάλα ορόφου: 
α) αν υπάρχει σκάλα που από τον όροφο πηγαίνει στο δώμα, τότε δεν μετρούν τα 12τ.μ. της σκάλας ισογείου και σκάλας ορόφου. Όχι δηλαδή 12τ.μ. στο ισόγειο και 12τ.μ. στον όροφο αλλά συνολικά!
β) αν δεν υπάρχει σκάλα προς το δώμα, δεν μετρά στο σ.δ. η οπή. Σημείωση: Η οπή μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη από το συνολικό εμβαδόν της σκάλας.

Σε κοινόχρηστα κλιμακοστάσια αναφέρεται η §6.δ του ΝΟΚ και το εμβαδόν που δεν μετρά στο σ.δ. είναι 25τ.μ. σε κάθε όροφο και 40τ.μ. στο ισόγειο.

---
Στο διάγραμμα κάλυψης που φτιάχνουμε για τις ανάγκες του Ν.4178/13 αποτυπώνουμε την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, όπως δηλαδή κατασκευάστηκε το κτήριο και κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. 
Δηλαδή, αφαιρώντας το τμήμα της οπής της σκάλας ακόμα και αν στην άδεια δεν αφαιρέθηκε.
Βέβαια, αυτή είναι μια άποψη.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα  
Οσο αναφορα τις νομιμοποιησεις:  

_Χαρης: Το "δύνανται" έχει αυτήν την έννοια που αναφέρεις... μάλλον. Δηλαδή, να ικανοποιούνται και οι υπόλοιπες απαιτήσεις του ΝΟΚ. _ 

Αυτο εννοουσα σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα στο παρον θεμα και ισως δεν το εκφρασα σωστα.Δεν ειναι τοσο απλο να παρουμε τα μετρα απο το κλιμακοστασιο και να νομιμοποιησουμε πχ ημιυπαιθριους.Θα πρεπει να τηρουνται και ολες οι αλλες διαταξεις του Νοκ και σε συνδιασμο με την &6 του αρθρου 4 οχι μονο του ΝΟΚ αλλα ολες οι πολεοδομικες διαταξεις (Κενακ ,κτιριοδομικος κτλ).Σε παλαια υπαρχοντα κατα την αποψη μου η διαταξη αυτη ειναι ανευ ουσιας.Εχει νοημα μονο σε καινουργιες κατασκευες.

----------


## asak

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι τα εμβαδά που αναφέρθησαν εξαιρούνται από τον Σ.Δ. και μόνο. Προσμετρώνται όμως στην συνολική επιφάνεια για τη δήλωση των ακινήτων και υπολογισμό φόρων, στις διάφορες μελέτες (ΜΕΑ,ΠΕΑ κλπ) και φυσικά για τον υπολογισμό των αμοιβών.

----------


## ISMINI_82

1.Παντως συμφωνα με το υποδειγμα του διαγραμματος δομησης την τρυπα στον οροφο δεν την αφαιρει σαν οπη αλλα την συμπεριλαμβανει στα 12.τμ που αφαιρουνται απο τις εσωτερικες κλιμακες.

2.Στο  αρθρο 11&6ε αναφερεται :
Σε προσθήκες σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτίρια της παρούσας περίπτωσης που έχουν υπόλοιπο συντελεστή δόμησης καθώς και σε περίπτωση νομιμοποίησης αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια τα οποία δύναται να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος, *το σύνολο των επιφανειών του υπάρχοντος κλιμακοστασίου σύμφωνα με τα προαναφερθέντα μεγέθη* και με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές έχουν υλοποιηθεί πριν τις 28.07.2011.
Δηλαδη σε αυτη την περιπτωση αφαιρουμε απο το υπαρχον 12 τμ απο τις εσωτερικες κλιμακες ή ολες?
Απο την μια γραφει το "συνολο των υπαρχοντων" και απο την αλλη μας λεει "συμφωνα με τα προαναφερομενα μεγεθη".

----------


## Xάρης

*@asak*
Σωστός! Καλά κάνεις και μας το υπενθυμίζεις.

*@Ισμήνη*
Δεν υπάρχει παλιό κτήριο που να πληροί όλους τους κανονισμούς που ισχύουν σήμερα. Γι αυτό μη βάζεις μέσα και τον ΚΕΝΑΚ, διότι π.χ. θεμελιακή γείωση (ΕΛΟΤ HD-384) δεν έχει κανένα παλιό κτήριο. Όπως και κανένα κτήριο προ του 2004 δεν έχει εφαρμόσει τους ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και ΕΑΚ-2000 όπως ισχύουν σήμερα.
Θα το περιόριζα στις διατάξεις του ΝΟΚ. Ούτε καν του κτιριοδομικού. Π.χ. διατάξεις για τα λεβητοστάσια του κτιροδομικού θα μας σταθούν εμπόδιο;

1. Πού το βλέπεις αυτό;

2. Αφαιρούμε 12τ.μ. από μία εσωτερική κλίμακα για κάθε αυτοτελή ιδιοκτησία.
Ο νόμος δεν γράφει τι γίνεται αν έχουμε δύο εσωτερικές κλίμακες σε μεζονέτα, αν δηλαδή αφαιρούμε μέτρα και από τις δύο κλίμακες ή μόνο από μία. Θεωρώ εύλογο ότι ισχύει ό,τι και για τα κεντρικά κλιμακοστάσια.

Το "_προαναφερόμενα μεγέθη_" αναφέρεται στα 12τ.μ..
Το "_σύνολο των σύνολο των επιφανειών του υπάρχοντος κλιμακοστασίου_" αναφέρεται στο άθροισμα των επιφανειών του κλιμακοστασίου στις διάφορες στάθμες. Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια τριώροφη μεζονέτα με εσωτερική κλίμακα, άρα τρεις στάθμες υπέρ το έδαφος και δύο στάθμες από τις οποίες αφαιρούμε το εμβαδόν της κλίμακας μέχρι τα 12τ.μ. (την οπή της τελευταίας στάθμης δεν την υπολογίζω στα 12τ.μ. κατά τα προγενέστερα λεχθέντα).

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

_Χαρης :1. Πού το βλέπεις αυτό;_

1.Χαρη για το 1 επισυναπτω τις κατοψεις ισογειου ,οροφου, το σχετικο κειμενο και την τομη απο το υποδειγμα του διαγραμματος του ΥΠΕΚΑ

2.Για το 2 με την εκφραση "ολες" :Χαρούμενος:  ενοουσα τι γινεται οταν σε υπαρχον εχουμε εσωτερικες κλιμακες πχ 16τμ και κανουμε προσθηκη.Αφαιρουμε 12 τμ ή και τα 16 τμ?Και η απαντηση σου ειναι τα 12 τμ (ναι?)

----------


## Xάρης

1. Εγώ άλλα υποδείγματα έχω;

2. Ναι, αφαιρούμε την κλίμακα *μέχρι* τα 12τ.μ.. Άρα, σε περίπτωση που η κλίμακα καταλαμβάνει 16 τ.μ., τα 12τ.μ. δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση και τα 4τ.μ. που υπολείπονται μέχρι τα 16, μετρούν.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Με την Εγκ-2667/17-1-13 ειχε κοινοποιηθει το Εγγρ-131/13 με το οποιο ειχαν δοθει τα αρχικα υποδειγματα τοπογραφικου και διαγραμματος δομησης
Στην συνεχεια με το Εγγρ-1205/14-3-13 δοθηκαν τα νεωτερα.Επισυναπτω την σχετικη σελιδα του Υπεκα

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ Ισμήνη.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί στο νέα υπόδειγμα το υπολογίζει έτσι.
Την οπή έπρεπε να την αφαιρέσει ως οπή, διότι με τον τρόπο που δείχνει το υπόδειγμα, τα μέτρα που αφαιρούνται περιορίζονται σε 12,00τ.μ..
Ίσως και να έγινε από λάθος το οποίο κανένας δεν το πρόσεξε ή δεν τους το ανέφερε για να το διορθώσουν.

----------


## ioannhs

1 Απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτιο Ανελκυστήρα
2,3 Απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου και φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα
4 Απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου και φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα με διατήρηση πλατύσκαλου 
Ανελκυστήρα.
Στην τέταρτη περίπτωση γίνεται εκμετάλλευση  του πλατύσκαλου ανελκυστήρα και του χώρου πάνω από την πλάκα του φρεατίου.
Ερώτηση : Ισχύει (;) )στην τέταρτη περίπτωση το άρθρο 19 ΝΟΚ «Εάν το δώμα του κτιρίου δεν είναι φυτεμένο κατά το άρθρο 18 του νόμου εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η διάταξη περί μη προσμέτρησης στην δόμηση της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου και φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα μέγιστου ύψους έως και 2.40μ. από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του δώματος του κτιρίου.» Αναφέρομαι στο σύνολο της κατασκευής στο δώμα και κυρίως στο πλατύσκαλο του ανελκυστήρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς το κείμενο που παραθέτεις είναι από την Εγκύκλιο των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του Δεκ. 2012 και όχι από το σώμα του ΝΟΚ και το αναφέρω γιατί ενδεχομένως να έχει τη σημασία του.

Αν λοιπόν σύμφωνα με την ερμηνευτική εγκύκλιο συνεχίζει η μη προσμέτρηση στη δόμηση της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου με μέγιστο ύψος 2,40μ. τότε δεν θα προσμετράται ούτε το πλατύσκαλο που αναφέρεις ούτε όμως και τυχόν μηχανοστάσιο που θα κατασκευαστεί στο δώμα, όπως ίσχυε μέχρι την έλευση του ΝΟΚ.

Όμως, η §2.γ του άρθρου 19 του ΝΟΚ όπως ισχύει μετά τις τροποποιήσεις αυτής είναι η ακόλουθη:
"2. Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό επιτρέπονται: 
α) ...
β) ...
γ) Απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και *μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80μ.*, από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτηρίου.
Πάνω στις απολήξεις αυτές απαγορεύεται η τοποθέτηση οποιασδήποτε κατασκευής ή εγκατάστασης."
Αυξάνει δηλαδή το μέγιστο ύψος στα 3,80μ. χωρίς να κάνει αναφορά στο αν προσμετράται στη δόμηση ή όχι.
Το παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι ο ΝΟΚ διαθέτει διατάξεις που μας ωθούν να αυξήσουμε τις διαστάσεις και κατ' επέκταση την άνεση των κλιμακοστασίων δίνοντας μας κίνητρα να μην τα προσμετρήσουμε στη δόμηση (βλ. άρθρο 11, §6.δ και §6.ε) με ωθεί στο να θεωρήσω ότι ακόμα και απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με ύψος 3,80μ. δεν προσμετρώνται στη δόμηση.

Υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές ερμηνείες από Υ.ΔΟΜ. σε Υ.ΔΟΜ..

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

Ιωαννη οταν μιλαμε για αποληξη δωματος συμπεριλαμβανεται και το πλατυσκαλο της σκαλας που πηγαινει προς την αποληξη.Επισης η αρχικη μορφη της & 2γ του αρθρου 19 του ΝΟΚ πριν τροποποιηθει με τον Ν.4258/14 ηταν η ακολουθη:

Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό επιτρέπονται απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ., από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου
-μετά την εξάντληση του συντελεστή δόμησης του οικοπέδου, 
-εφόσον εγκαθίσταται 
φυτεμένο δώμα ή 
σύστημα παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας

Mετα την τροποποιηση η 2γ εγινε ως εξης :

Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό επιτρέπονται απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ., από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου

Εξαλειφονται δηλαδη οι προυποθεσεις κατασκευης φυτεμενου δωματος και εξαντλησης του ΣΔ  ωστε η αποληξη και ο ανελκυστηρας να μπορει να φθασει τα 3.80 απο την τελικη σταθμη και αρκει να κατασκευαζεται σταση στο δωμα.
Το κειμενο της τεχνικη οδηγιας που παραθετεις ιωαννη κανει αναφορα στην αρχικη μορφη της 2γ.

 Το μηχανοστασιο του ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα χωρις να μετραει στον ΣΔ δεν ειναι πια επιτρεπτη κατασκευη συμφωνα με τον ΝΟΚ.

Επισης ο ΝΟΚ ειναι ξεκαθαρος και στο αρθρο 11&6ιστ  αναφερει οτι οι κατασκευές που ορίζονται στα Αρθ-16, Αρθ-17 και Αρθ-19 με τις ελάχιστες διαστάσεις που προβλέπονται σε αυτά δεν προσμετρωνται στον ΣΔ.Επομενως αποληξη με υψος 3.80 μ απο την τελικη διαμορφωμενη ανωτατη σταθμη δεν προσμετραται στην δομηση αρκει να υπαρχει σταση του ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα.Αν δεν υπαρχει σταση τοτε ισχυει το 2.40 μ

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι:

1.Eαν το υψος του κτιριου ειναι μικροτερο απο το μεγιστο της περιοχης τοτε το  υψος της αποληξης ειναι 2,40 μ απο την τελικη σταθμη εφοσον δεν εχουμε σταση του ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα και 3,80 μ εαν εχουμε σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα ή μηπως το υψος της αποληξης μπορει να φθασει τοσο ωστε : 
Υψος κτιριου + Υψος αποληξης < Η max περιοχης + 2.40 μ ή 3.80 μ αναλογα με την περιπτωση.

2.Ο Γοκ εθετε σαν προυποθεση την εξαντληση του ΣΔ για να μην μετρηση η αποληξη στον ΣΔ.Και ο ΝΟΚ πριν την τροποποιηση με τον Ν.4258/14 εθετε την ιδια προυποθεση.Μετα την τροποποιηση δεν υπαρχει αυτη η προυποθεση.Αρα ακομα και εαν εχουμε υπολοιπο συντελεστη μπορουμε να κατασκευασουμε αποληξη κλιμακοστασιου χωρις να προσμετραται στην δομηση? Και εαν ισχυει κατι τετοιο και δεν μετραει στην  δομηση κατα τον υπολογισμο της προσθηκης παλι δεν θα το λαβουμε υποψη?Δεν ειναι λιγο παραλογο αυτο?

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστή η Ισμήνη! Η §6.ιστ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ περιλαμβάνει *όλες* τις κατασκευές των άρθρων 16, 17 *και 19*.
Όντως δε, τα μηχανοστάσια των ανελκυστήρων δεν αναφέρονται πλέον στον ΝΟΚ. Όχι προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον.

1. Αν και δεν είναι σαφές και θα μπορούσε κάποιος σχοινοβατώντας να θεωρήσει το 2ο που λες (Ηκτηρίου + Ηαποληξης < Ηmax+2,40/3,80 αναλόγως), νομίζω ότι ισχύει το 2,40/3,80. Το θεωρώ εύλογο και θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να κάνεις μεγαλύτερο ύψος εκτός αν το κάνεις εκ του πονηρού, θα σκεφτόταν κάποιος.

2. Όπως είπες, πλέον δεν τίθεται ως προϋπόθεση η εξάντληση του Σ.Δ..
Συμφωνώ δε με το συμπέρασμά σου ότι δεν προσμετράται στη δόμηση, είτε έχει εξαντληθεί ο Σ.Δ. είτε όχι.
Αν γίνει προσθήκη ενός ορόφου και η απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου μετατραπεί σε κλιμακοστάσιο της προσθήκης (δεν θα είναι πλέον απόληξη), πάλι δεν θα μετρά στη δόμηση μέχρι εμβαδού 25τ.μ..
Αν με την προσθήκη του ορόφου προσθέσουμε και νέα απόληξη που πληροί τα ύψη 2,40/3,80 αναλόγως της ύπαρξης στάσης στο δώμα ή μη, τότε και η νέα απόληξη δεν θα μετρά στη δόμηση.
Το παράλογο που έγκειται;

----------


## ISMINI_82

> 1. Αν και δεν είναι σαφές και θα μπορούσε κάποιος σχοινοβατώντας να θεωρήσει το 2ο που λες (Ηκτηρίου + Ηαποληξης < Ηmax+2,40/3,80 αναλόγως), νομίζω ότι ισχύει το 2,40/3,80. Το θεωρώ εύλογο και θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να κάνεις μεγαλύτερο ύψος εκτός αν το κάνεις εκ του πονηρού, θα σκεφτόταν κάποιος.


Χαρη την παραπανω ερωτηση την εκανα γιατι &1 του αρθρου 19  αναφερει οτι :
Όλες οι κατασκευές πάνω από το κτίριο πρέπει να αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο  αισθητικό σύνολo..........
Αν πχ κατασκευασουμε μια περγκολα με υψος 3.00 μ στο δωμα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν θα ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αισθητικα η αποληξη να ειναι 2.40 μ και η περγκολα να εχει υψος 3.00 μ.Ετσι αν μπορουμε η αποληξη να εχει το υψος της περγκολας γιατι να μην κατασκευασθει με αυτο το υψος?

Επιπλεον αν μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα παραλληλισμο κατι αναλογο ισχυει για τις στεγες.Η στεγη πχ μπορει να εξεχει 2  μετρα πανω απο το μεγιστο υψος της περιοχης αλλα εφοσον το υψος του  κτιριου εξαντλειται σε υψος μικροτερο απο το μεγιστο της περιοχης τοτε  σαφως και η στεγη μπορει να εχει υψος μεγαλυτερο απο 2.00 μ.Αλλωστε αν  θελουμε σοφιτα ειμαστε αναγκασμενοι το κτιριο μας να εξαντλει το υψος  πιο χαμηλα απο το μεγιστο υψος της περιοχης και η στεγη να εχει υψος  μεγαλυτερο απο 2.00 μ.
Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει μια ασαφεια ως  προς την αποληξη γιατι αφενος το αρθρο 19 μιλαει για κατασκευες πανω  απο το μεγιστο υψος της περιοχης και αφετερου η &2γ δινει υψομετρα  ως προς την τελικη σταθμη του τελευταιου οροφου.




> 2. Όπως είπες, πλέον δεν τίθεται ως προϋπόθεση η εξάντληση του Σ.Δ..
> Συμφωνώ δε με το συμπέρασμά σου ότι δεν προσμετράται στη δόμηση, είτε έχει εξαντληθεί ο Σ.Δ. είτε όχι.
> Αν γίνει προσθήκη ενός ορόφου και η απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου  μετατραπεί σε κλιμακοστάσιο της προσθήκης (δεν θα είναι πλέον απόληξη),  πάλι δεν θα μετρά στη δόμηση μέχρι εμβαδού 25τ.μ..
> Αν με την προσθήκη του ορόφου προσθέσουμε και νέα απόληξη που πληροί τα  ύψη 2,40/3,80 αναλόγως της ύπαρξης στάσης στο δώμα ή μη, τότε και η νέα  απόληξη δεν θα μετρά στη δόμηση.
> Το παράλογο που έγκειται;


Εχεις δικιο δεν υπαρχει παραλογο μπερδευτικα γιατι την ωρα που εγραφα διαβαζα τον ΓΟΚ για τις επιτρεπομενες κατασκευες πανω απο το κτιριο και ξεχασα οτι τα κλιμακοστασια δεν προσμετρωνται στον ΣΔ.

----------


## ioannhs

(Σκάλα +πλατύσκαλό της) και (ανελκυστήρας + πλατύσκαλό του)  έχουν σημασία λειτουργική στους ορόφους.
(Σκάλα +πλατύσκαλό της) έχουν σημασία λειτουργική ως απόληξη στο δώμα.
(Ανελκυστήρας + πλατύσκαλό του) με στάση στο δώμα έχουν σημασία λειτουργική ως απόληξη στο δώμα.
Δεδομένα και σκέψεις στην περίπτωσή μας
1.Δώμα χωρίς στάση ανελκυστήρα λειτουργικά δεν έχει την ανάγκη του πλατυσκάλου του. 
2.Το μηχανοστάσιο είναι στο υπόγειο που σημαίνει δεν εξετάζω καν τη δόμησή του μηχανοστασίου.
3. Ανελκυστήρας με τις ελάχιστες διαστάσεις. 
4.Το ύψος του φρέατος μετρούμενο από το κάτω μέρος της τελευταίας στάσης είναι 3,60 μέτρα τουλάχιστον με άνοιγμα εξαερισμού καλυπτόμενο από περσίδες με διαστάσεις τουλάχιστον 30x30 cm.
 Άρα διαπερνά την άνω πλάκα του τελευταίου ορόφου που είναι και πλάκα δώματος   

Η ερώτησή μου ήταν αν κατασκευάσω ανελκυστήρα χωρίς στάση στο δώμα και του δώσω το μέγιστο ύψος 2.40 κρατώντας το πλατύσκαλό του, το τελευταίο και εννοώ το πλατύσκαλό του μετρά στη δόμηση (?).
Η απάντηση που δίνω εγώ (δυστυχώς) είναι ναι και δεν το κατασκευάζω.

Για το 3.80 πιστεύω ότι είναι κίνητρο για φύτευση στο δώμα, αφού εξάλλου εκεί αναφέρεται.

----------


## Xάρης

Ισμήνη, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός είμαι και όχι Αρχιτέκτονας. :Γέλιο: 
Το "Όλες οι κατασκευές πάνω από το κτήριο πρέπει να αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο αισθητικό σύνολο" δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει.
Καταλαβαίνω μόνο το επόμενο που λέει ο ΝΟΚ, "να συνδέονται ή να περιφράσσονται με ελαφρά διάτρητα στοιχεία".
Στην περίπτωση της απόληξης του κλιμακοστασίου δεν έχουμε τέτοιο θέμα. Οι όγκοι που προκύπτουν αφενός είναι μικροί, αφετέρου συνδέονται και δεν είναι χωριστοί και θεωρώ ότι αν βάλουμε ένα στηθαίο ή πλέγμα για να καλύψουμε την υψομετρική διαφορά που μπορεί να προκύψει με το φρεάτιο του ανελκυστήρα τότε δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Το στηθαίο ή πλέγμα δεν μετρά στον όγκο. Όπως δεν μετρά και η πέργκολα.
Στον όγκο όμως μετρά η απόληξη του κλιμακοστασίου και εννοώ όχι μόνο βάσει του ΝΟΚ αλλά και οπτικά. Άρα υπάρχει διαφορά
Αυτά από έναν Πολιτικό Μηχανικό!

Γιάννη, φοβάμαι ότι διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα. Το σκεπτικό σου είναι απόλυτα λογικό και αν πέσεις σε κανέναν "περίεργο", γραφειοκράτη, ευθυνόφοβο ελεγκτή απ' αυτούς που συχνάζουν στο δημόσιο θα σου πει ότι όντως μετρά στη δόμηση. Οπότε μη δείξεις το πλατύσκαλο του ανελκυστήρα για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα στον έλεγχο.
Απ' την άλλη βέβαια την κάμηλον την καταπίνουμε και προς απόδειξη τούτου αρκεί μια ματιά γύρω μας, να θαυμάσουμε τις ελληνικές πόλεις.
Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι ο συντελεστής δόμησης πρέπει να διαγραφεί από το λεξιλόγιο του ΓΟΚ. Έλεγχος μόνο των όγκου-κάλυψης-ιδεατού στερεού-θέσης στο γεωτεμάχιο.

----------

ioannhs

----------


## ioannhs

Χαίρομαι που μοιράζομαι σκέψεις μου μαζί σας Χάρη και Ισμήνη.

----------


## asak

Να εκφράσω και γω τις απόψεις μου στο θέμα:
Χάρη το "Όλες οι κατασκευές πάνω από το κτήριο πρέπει να αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο αισθητικό σύνολο" ούτε κι αυτός που το σκέφτηκε νομίζω  δεν ξέρει τι σημαίνει. 

Ίσως Ισμήνη να είχε στο μυαλό του συνδεδεμένες κατασκευές, ενιαίου αισθητικού συνόλου. Τέτοιες παρόλες όμως σε νομοθεσία νομίζω ότι θίγουν πρωτίστως τους μελετητές μηχανικούς και κυρίως τους αρχιτέκτονες. Και συ βρε παιδί μου κάνε την πέργκολα 2.40 να  μην έχει κενό.  :Χαρούμενος: 

Όσο αφορά τα μηχανοστάσια νομίζω ότι καλώς δεν αναφέρονται πλέον στον ΝΟΚ. Σήμερα υπάρχουν ανελκυστήρες που λειτουργούν με διαφόρους μηχανικούς τρόπους και πολλοί απ' αυτούς περικλείονται εντός του φρεατίου τους. Θέλεις ξεχωριστό χώρο μηχανοστασίου; τότε Εντός Σ.Δ. Εκτός αν βρίσκεται  υπογείως. Το ίδιο βέβαια και για όλους τους χώρους ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών (πισίνας, κυλιόμενης σκάλας κλπ).

Τέλος έχω και εγώ την ίδια άποψη για κατάργηση του Σ.Δ. και έλεγχο μόνο Σ.Ο και κάλυψης, τα οποία 2 μεγέθη θα πρέπει να είναι δυναμικά να συμπληρώσω και ως προς τη διαμόρφωση του πραγματοποιούμενου ύψους.
Αν είναι να δίνονται κίνητρα υπέρβασης μέγιστου επιτρεπόμενου ύψους και δόμησης για πράσινες κατασκευές και φυτεμένα δώματα, πόσο μάλλον πρέπει να δίνονται αντίστοιχα κίνητρα για κτίρια που δεν θα εξαντλούν την μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη κάλυψη του οικοπέδου. Είναι προτιμότερη η φύτευση σε γη παρά σε δώματα.  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Και να συμπληρώσω σ' αυτά που είπε ο asak, πώς τα πάνελ των ηλιακών που επιβάλλονται από τον ΚΕΝΑΚ θα αποτελέσουν ένα  ενιαίο αισθητικό σύνολο;
Ή θα πρέπει να τοποθετούνται οριζόντια ή κάθετα σε τοίχους με αποτέλεσμα τη μείωση του βαθμού απόδοσης του συστήματος, ή να έχουμε κεκλιμένες στέγες μεγάλων γωνιών 30° ή κια 45° στις οποίες θα τοποθετούνται.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Για να συνοψισουμε καπως τα πραγματα :

1.Eαν εχουμε σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα η αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου και το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα μπορουν να φθασουν μεχρι 3.80 απο την τελικη σταθμη του ανωτατου οροφου.Αν δεν υπαρχει σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα τοτε η αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου και το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα μπορουν να φθασουν τα 2.40 μ σωστα?

2.Εαν εχω φυτεμενο δωμα και δεν εχω σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα τοτε η αποληξη του δωματος και το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα μπορουν να φθασουν τα 3.80 μ απο την τελικη σταθμη σωστα?

*** Το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα αν θυμαμαι καλα χρειαζεται 3.40 μ καθαρο υψος απο την τελευταια σταση του ανελκυστηρα + 20 cm η πλακα του συνολο 3.60 μ αλλα στα παραπανω ερωτηματα εστω οτι το ανεβαζουμε στο ιδιο υψος με την αποληξη του δωματος.

3.Εαν εχουμε φυτεμενο δωμα και σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα τοτε η αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου φθανει μεχρι τα 3.80 απο την τελικη σταθμη του τελευταιου οροφου (οχι απο την φυτευση) σωστα? Το 3.80 αρκει για τον ανελκυστηρα στην περιπτωση φυτεμενου δωματος?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Ναι (βλ. §3.γ άρθρου 19).

2. ; 2,40μ. δεν είναι; 
"Εάν το δώμα του κτηρίου δεν είναι φυτεμένο κατά το άρθρο 18 του νόμου εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η διάταξη περί μη προσμέτρησης στη δόμηση της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου και φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα μέγιστου ύψους έως και 2,40μ. από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του δώματος του κτηρίου." (βλ. Τεχνικές Οδηγίες Δεκ. 2012)

"Σε περιπτώσεις κατασκευής φυτεμένων δωμάτων επιφάνειας *μεγαλύτερης του 50%* της καθαρής επιφάνειας *δώματος* επιτρέπεται η υπέρβαση του ύψους όπως αυτό εκάστοτε ισχύει, *κατά 1,00μ.* και των *στεγών κατά 0,40μ.* και ομοίως σε υφιστάμενα κτήρια στα οποία έχει γίνει εξάντληση ύψους περιοχής." (βλ. §1 άρθρου 18)

Το καθαρό ύψος της τελευταίας στάσης του ανελκυστήρα πρέπει να είναι 3,60μ. αν θυμάμαι καλά. Ας μας ενημερώσει ένας μηχανολόγος/ηλεκτρολόγος.
Η πλάκα επικάλυψης του φρεατίου του ανελκυστήρα μπορεί να είναι και πάχους 0,10μ..

3. Το 3,80 μετράται από "την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτηρίου". Άρα από τη φύτευση που μπορεί να έχει πάχος το πολύ 0,40μ. πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος του κτηρίου.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα :Χαρούμενος: .Συγνωμη αν επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα εχω μπερδευτει λιγο............

Κατα την γνωμη μου υπαρχει ασαφεια γιατι οι τεχνικες οδηγιες ειναι προγενεστερες των τροποποιησεων του ΝΟΚ με τον Ν.4258/14.Οι τεχνικες οδηγιες δινουν σαν κριτηριο για το 3.80 η 2.40 απο την τελικη σταθμη του ανωτατου οροφου την κατασκευη φυτεμενου δωματος ενω η &2γ του αρθρου 19 του ΝΟΚ δινει σαν κρητιριο την κατασκευη ή οχι στασης ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα.

Πριν την τροποποιηση του ΝΟΚ με τον Ν.4258/14 

Νοκ αρθρο 19&2γ
γ) Απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ., από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου  
_μετά την εξάντληση του συντελεστή δόμησης του οικοπέδου, εφόσον εγκαθίσταται φυτεμένο δώμα ή σύστημα παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας από ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας_

Και η τεχνικη Οδηγια στο αρθρο 19 συμπληρωνε:
Εάν το δώμα του κτιρίου δεν είναι φυτεμένο κατά το Αρθ-18 του νόμου εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η διάταξη περί μη προσμέτρησης στην δόμηση της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου και φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα μέγιστου ύψους έως και 2.40 μ. από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του δώματος του κτιρίου.

Μετα την τροποποιηση με τον Ν.4258/14 

Νοκ αρθρο 19&2γ
γ) Απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων με στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ., από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου.

Αρα 

1.Εαν εχουμε σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα:

Aνεξαρτητως αν εχουμε φυτεμενο δωμα ή οχι συμφωνα με την τροποποιημενη &2γ του αρθρου 19 η αποληξη του δωματος και το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα μπορουν να φθασουν τα 3.80 μ απο την τελικη διαμορφωμενη σταθμη του τελευταιου οροφου (και οχι το 2.40 μ που αναφερει η τεχνικη οδηγια τοσο για την αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου οσο και για το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα.)

2.Eαν δεν εχουμε σταση ανελκυστηρα στο δωμα:

Και δεν εχουμε φυτεμενο δωμα τοτε η αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου και το φρεατιο του ανελκυστηρα μπορουν να φθασουν 2.40μ απο την τελικη διαμορφωμενη σταθμη του τελευταιου οροφου

Εαν ομως δεν εχουμε σταση ανελκυστηρα και εχουμε φυτεμενο δωμα τοτε εαν η αποληξη του κλιμακοστασιου μπορει να φθασει το 2.40 μ τοτε δεν ξερω αν κανω καπου λαθος αλλα :
2.40 μ-0.40 μ δοκοι της οροφης της αποληξης -“ 0.40 μ υποστρωμα φυτευσης-0.10 γεμισμα δαπεδου αποληξης =1.50 μ ανοιγμα για την πορτα της αποληξης προς το δωμα...................
Εχει καποιο λαθος ο συλογισμος μου?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν εξετάζουμε αν έχουμε φυτεμένο δώμα ή όχι.

Το μέγιστο ύψος της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου εξαρτάται από το αν υπάρχει στάση ανελκυστήρα ή όχι.

Αν υπάρχει στάση ανελκυστήρα είναι 3,80μ..
Αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει στάση ανελκυστήρα είναι 2,40μ..

Το ύψος το μετράμε σε κάθε περίπτωση από την *τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου* του κτηρίου.
Οπότε δεν έχουμε το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις.

----------


## asak

"Πρόβλημα" θα υπάρχει σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια με απολήξεις 2.40μ. όταν θα απαιτηθεί να φυτευθούν τα δώματα. Και μάλιστα όταν τα δώματα είναι κατασκευασμένα από μπετον-αρμε με "γαιδουροδόκαρα" , στατική μελέτη των οποίων πιθανότατα να έγινε στο πόδι ή από τον καλουπιτζή.
Τι κάνουμε όταν μάλιστα δεν θέλουμε να κατεδαφίσουμε? Το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι να κάνουμε μία τοπική διεύρυνση της εξόδου της απόληξης προς το δώμα χωρίς φύτευση. Αλήθεια το ίδιο δεν προβληματίζει όταν θερμομονώνουμε εξωτερικά το δώμα?

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι απολήξεις τοιχοποιίας με καπάκι από τσίγκο ή λαμαρίνα είχαν προληπτικό χαρακτήρα. Και να φανταστείς τις σνόμπαρα έως τώρα  :Γέλιο:

----------


## ISMINI_82

> Δεν εξετάζουμε αν έχουμε φυτεμένο δώμα ή όχι.
> 
> Το μέγιστο ύψος της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου εξαρτάται από το αν υπάρχει στάση ανελκυστήρα ή όχι.
> 
> Αν υπάρχει στάση ανελκυστήρα είναι 3,80μ..
> Αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχει στάση ανελκυστήρα είναι 2,40μ..
> 
> Το ύψος το μετράμε σε κάθε περίπτωση από την *τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου* του κτηρίου.
> Οπότε δεν έχουμε το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις.


Ισως δεν εχω καταλαβει εγω κατι καλα αλλα στο πολυ προχειρο σκαριφημα που εκανα με την αποληξη στα 2.40 μ απο την τελικη σταθμη και φυτευση στο δωμα παχους 40 εκατοστων η πορτα μου προκυπτει 1.60 μ και ο μονος τροπος που βρισκω εγω για να εχω ανοιγμα 2.00 μ ειναι η δημιουργια ανισοσταθμιας στο δωμα κατι που δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.

----------


## Xάρης

*@asak*
Γιατί να φυτεύσεις το δώμα σε υφιστάμενο κτήριο όταν αυτό δεν έχει μελετηθεί από την αρχή για κάτι τέτοιο; 
Θα ήταν "αυτοκτονικό" να απαιτηθεί κάτι τέτοιο από το σύνολο των κτηρίων

*@Ισμήνη*
Το 2,40 το μετράς από την "_τελική στάθμη ανώτατου ορόφου_" ενώ ο ΝΟΚ γράφει από την "_τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου_". Άρα το μετράμε από το άνω μέρος της φύτευσης.

----------


## asak

Χάρη,
 με το _"απαιτηθεί"_ εννοούσα την επιθυμία κάποιου ιδιοκτήτη να φυτεύσει το δώμα του κτιρίου του ως επέμβαση ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης του, και όχι μόνο, με όλα τα επιπλέον πολεοδομικά οφέλη που προκύπτουν από τη νομοθεσία για έκδοση νέας άδειας και συμμόρφωση με τους νέους κανονισμούς.

Τι εννοείς λέγοντας _"όταν αυτό δεν έχει μελετηθεί από την αρχή για κάτι τέτοιο; "._ Για αυτό είμαστε οι μηχανικοί, να κάνουμε μελέτες (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έλεγχο στατικότητας ) και να δίνουμε λύσεις. Κατασκευαστικές λύσεις αν εννοείς, δόξα τω θεώ, υπάρχουν άπειρες.

Όχι μόνο θα ήταν "αυτοκτονικό" όπως λες αλλά *ευχής έργο* να γίνονταν πράσινα τα δώματα στις στενάχωρες πόλεις που ζούμε. Και για να μη παρεξηγηθώ βέβαια όχι με κυβερνητικές αποφάσεις και νομοθεσία (αν κι αυτό θα ήταν ευχής έργο  :Γέλιο: ) αλλά με ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία.

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο το να επιβάλλεται μέσω νομοθεσίας, αυτό εννοώ "αυτοκτονικό", κι άλλο με ιδία θέληση.

Συμφωνώ δε ότι τεχνικές λύσεις πάντα υπάρχουν αλλά το ερώτημα είναι με τι κόστος.
Θεωρώ ότι άνευ ιδιαίτερων υπολογισμών το να προσθέσω ένα φορτίο 0,40*20kN/m³ * = 8kN/m² στο δώμα, στην τελευταία στάθμη ενός κτηρίου με οδηγεί κατευθείαν σε ενισχύσεις πλάκας (οπωσδήποτε) και το πιθανότερο και δοκών/στύλων/τοιχίων.
Όταν έρθει η ώρα υπολογισμού του κόστους οικονομικού και όχι μόνο (λόγω των εργασιών ενίσχυσης), τότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξουν πολλοί που θα προχωρήσουν.
Για οικοδομές που έχουν ανεγερθεί βάσει του αντισεισμικού του 1959 ή και παλιότερες και έχουν ήδη 30 έτη ζωής στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, δεν έχει νόημα ούτε η συζήτηση.

* Το βάρος του χώματος ακόμα και στο μισό να το υπολογίσουμε (10kN/m³) και το μισό πάχος να έχει (0,20μ.) προκύπτει φορτίο 2kN/m² ή αν προτιμάτε 200kg/m² που επίσης δεν είναι αμελητέο.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Χαρη θα μου επιτρεψεις να μην συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

Οι τεχνικες οδηγιες στο αρθρο 19 (που ειναι προγενεστερες του νομου 4258/14) ουσιαστικα μας λενε οτι εαν δεν υπαρχει φυτεμενο δωμα τοτε εξακολουθει να ισχυει η & 1β του αρθρου 16 του ΓΟΚ 85 που ελεγε οτι:
Πάνω από το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος της περιοχής και μέσα στο ιδεατό στερεό, όπως ορίζεται στην παρ.6 του άρθ-9 , επιτρέπονται: 
Απολήξεις κλιμακοστασίων και φρεάτων ανελκυστήρων με τις ελάχιστες αναγκαίες διαστάσεις και μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 2,40 μ, από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του τελευταίου ορόφου του κτιρίου μετά την εξάντληση του συντελεστή δόμησης του οικοπέδου

  Με βαση την παραπανω παραγραφο οι οδηγιες στο αρθρο 19 αναφερουν οτι:

παρ.2α (σε συνδυασμό με παρ.2γ και Αρθ-35 )
α) Εάν το δώμα του κτιρίου δεν είναι φυτεμένο κατά το Αρθ-18 του νόμου εξακολουθεί να ισχύει η διάταξη περί μη προσμέτρησης στην δόμηση της απόληξης κλιμακοστασίου και φρεατίου ανελκυστήρα μέγιστου ύψους έως και 2.40 μ. από την τελικά διαμορφωμένη επιφάνεια του δώματος του κτιρίου.

Για αυτο και υπαρχει η αναφορα  (στο αρθρο 19 των τεχνικων οδηγιων) του αρθρου 35 του ΝΟΚ (περι καταργουμενων διαταξεων).

Στην τελικη διαμορφουμενη επιφανεια η αποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν συμπεριλαμβανεται η φυτευση και οτι υπαρχει ασυμφωνια αναμεσα στην νεα τροποποιουμενη 2γ του αρθρου 19 και των τεχνικων οδηγιων.
Στο σκεπτικο οτι δεν συμπεριλαμβανεται στην τελικη διαμορφουμενη επιφανεια η φυτευση θεωρω οτι συνηγορουν και τα γραφομενα στο αρθρο 19 στην &2β των τεχνικων οδηγιων που αναφερει οτι :
Σε περίπτωση δημιουργίας φυτεμένου δώματος τότε είναι δυνατή η κατασκευή χώρου κύριας χρήσης σε αυτό σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της παρ.2α η δε απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τα προβλεπόμενα στην παρ.2γ, εφόσον κατασκευάζεται στάση ανελκυστήρα, με μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ από την τελική επιφάνεια του δώματος *(συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του πάχους της φύτευσης).*

----------


## Xάρης

Το γράφεις στην τελευταία σειρά:
"με μέγιστο εξωτερικό ύψος 3,80 μ από την τελική επιφάνεια του δώματος (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του πάχους της φύτευσης)."
Δηλαδή, στην τελική επιφάνεια του δώματος θα συμπεριλάβουμε το πάχος της φύτευσης και από εκεί και πέρα θα μετρήσουμε τα 3,80μ.
Το "συμπεριλαμβανομένου" αναφέρεται στην τελική επιφάνεια του δώματος και όχι στο 3,80.

----------


## asak

*@Χάρης
*Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλεις με τα φορτία. Υπάρχουν συστήματα φυτεμένων δωμάτων με πολύ μικρό φορτίο 80~100 Kg/μ² και ύψος υποστρώματος 8~15 cm ενώ συστήματα με τα δυσμενέστερα φορτία δεν ξεπερνούν τα 250 Kg/μ² και ύψος υποστρωμάτων που μπορεί να φτάσουν έως και τα 100 cm.

Σε πολύ παλαιά κτίρια ακόμα και προ 55, κυρίως μεγάλα κτίρια ειδικών χρήσεων, από εμπειρία σου λέω ότι αντέχουν και σε μεγαλύτερα φορτία. Αυτά κατά κύριο λόγο είχαν μελετηθεί με γερμανικά πρότυπα και κανονισμούς αρκετά υπερδιαστασιολογημένα για ευνόητους λόγους κατ' εμέ. Υπάρχουν αρκετά απ' αυτά στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα.
Δεν συζητώ γι' αυτά που είναι μετά το 85 γιατί τέτοια φορτία είχαν υπολογισθεί. Και είναι μεγάλος αριθμός ανα την επικράτεια.

Όσο αφορά το κόστος που ανέφερες υπάρχουν συστήματα που το κόστος τους συγκρίνεται μ' αυτό μιας συμβατικής μόνωσης, ενώ δεν έχουν καθόλου κόστος συντήρησης. Για ακριβότερες μεθόδους το μέγιστο κόστος νομίζω ότι δεν ξεπερνά τα 140 ¤/μ². Συνεπώς ο χρόνος απόσβεσης του κόστους, λόγω εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, είναι συγκρίσιμος με τις συμβατικές λύσεις ενώ τα οφέλη από τη δημιουργία χώρων χαλάρωσης και αναψυχής είναι πολλαπλά. Κι αυτό αν θες, ανάγεται σε εξοικονόμηση κόστους διαβίωσης.

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς φυτεμένο δώμα από φυτεμένο δώμα θα έχει διαφορά.
Το 8kN/m² είναι το μέγιστο (ίσως) φορτίο για χρήση όλου του επιτρεπόμενου πάχους των 0,40μ. και χρησιμοποίηση χώματος σε όλο το πάχος.

10εκ. μόνο να χρησιμοποιήσουμε θα έχουμε επιπλέον φορτίο 2kN/m².
Λιγότερο από 10εκ. χώμα;
Δεν ξέρω, εξαρτάται και από το τι θα φυτέψεις.
Για να το λες κάτι θα ξέρεις, αν θες δώσε και συνδέσμους προς εταιρίες που κάνουν τέτοιες εφαρμογές χαμηλού βάρους.

Η δική μου εμπειρία από παλιές κατασκευές λέει ότι δεν επαρκούν.
Αν πάρουμε και δοκίμια (καρότα) από τις πλάκες και δούμε ότι η αντοχή του σκυροδέματος είναι στο 50% της ονομαστικής (αναμενόμενο) ενώ παράλληλα έχουμε προβλήματα εναθράκωσης και οξείδωσης του χάλυβα, σε συνδυασμό ότι σε πολλές μελέτες που έχω δει υποτιμούσαν τα μόνιμα  φορτία των δαπέδων θεωρώντας π.χ. μόνο 60kg/m² το φορτίο επικάλυψης, τότε φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχουμε επάρκεια ούτε των πλακών.

----------


## asak

Κατ' αρχάς πριν οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή* απαραίτητα* έλεγχος της φέρουσας ικανότητας του κτιρίου και της πλάκας που πρόκειται να δεχτεί πρόσθετο φορτίο φύτευσης. Συμφωνούμε.

Στα περισσότερα νεόδμητα κτίρια δεν απαιτούνται  προσαρμογές, γιατί το βάρος του τεχνητού κήπου είναι περίπου 70 Kg/m2 για πάχος χώματος 30 εκ., ενώ στα παλαιά δώματα τοποθετείται λεπτή στρώση χώματος πάχους 3 εκ., και φυτεύονται παχύφυτα φυτά, οπότε το βάρος του τεχνητού κήπου είναι περίπου 15 Kg/m2.

Όλη σχεδόν η βιβλιογραφία αλλά και οι εμπορικές προδιαγραφές διαφόρων εταιρειών κυμαίνονται σε τέτοια επίπεδα φόρτισης.
Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς το είδος του χώματος που χρησιμοποιείται και το ειδικό βάρος αυτών, αλλά αυτό που γνωρίζω σίγουρα είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούνται στρώσεις χουμοποιητικών πλακών (είναι τα σφουγγάρια που χρησιμοποιούν οι ανθοπώλες για συνθέσεις ανθοδεσμών)προκειμένου να ελαττωθεί το βάρος αλλά και να συγκρατείται η απαραίτητη υγρασία για τα φυτά. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το χώμα έχει πάχος μόλις 3cm.

Θα συμφωνήσω με την εμπειρία σου, έτσι ακριβώς είναι, απλώς υπάρχουν και παλαιά κτίρια (1930-1940) στα κέντρα των μεγάλων αστικών κέντρων με ικανοποιητική φέρουσα ικανότητα, αποδεδειγμένο, τα οποία είναι ικανότατα να πάρουν τέτοιες φορτίσεις φύτευσης. Αρκετά απ' αυτά τα κτίρια χρησιμοποιούνταν και ως καταφύγια κατά τη διάρκεια των πολέμων.

Σ΄αυτό που θα ήθελα να συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου είναι ότι η *άγνοια* και η *ελλιπής ενημέρωση* τόσο των ιδιωτών όσο και των μηχανικών είναι ο κύριος λόγος που τα φυτεμένα δώματα στη χώρα μας είναι ελάχιστα σε σχέση με άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες (σήμερα που μιλάμε ίσως να είναι και ο οικονομικός  :Γέλιο: )ενώ η *μεσογειακή προχειρότητα* που μας χαρακτηρίζει ως λαό έχει δημιουργήσει σοβαρά προβλήματα και φυσικά έχει απαξιώσει τέτοια συστήματα.
Να σου θυμίσω τη φύτευση πάνω από υπόγειους χώρους που προεξείχαν του περιγράμματος του ισογείου. Κλασικό παράδειγμα όπου οι οροφές των υπογείων αυτών δεν αντιμετωπιζόταν ως φυτεμένο δώμα με ανεπιθύμητα αποτελέσματα όπως υγρασία στις οροφές υπογείων γκαράζ και υπερβολικά φορτία που δεν ξέρω κι αν έχουν υπολογισθεί.

Ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση Χάρη αλλά νομίζω ότι ξεφύγαμε του θέματος. Ελπίζω το συγκεκριμένο να απασχολήσει πολλούς από τους μηχανικούς στο μέλλον.

----------


## sultanos

καλημέρα!
σε γήπεδο εν μέρη εντός οικισμου <2000 κατοίκων (αλλά απο το εκτός πέρνω αρτιότητα που μου λείπει) έχουν γίνει 4 οριζόντιες ιδιοκτησίες για 4 μελλοντικά διαμερίσματα.το ένα έχει ήδη γίνει. το δεύτερο προσπαθώ να τελειώσω την μελέτη. πρόκειται για μια μεζονέτα με ημιυπόγειο . το ημιυπόγειο θα προσπαθήσω να μην μετρήσει στον σ.δ.
τώρα, έχω σκάλα καθόδου στο υπόγειο λεβητοστάσιο , σκάλα ανόδου στο ισόγειο και σκάλα από υπόγειο - ισόγειο και από ισόγειο σε δεύτερο . 
ερώτηση....
1)οι δύο ανοιχτές σκάλες ( καθόδου στο υπόγειο και ανόδου στο ισόγειο ,έχω ανωδομή , δεν μετρούν στον σ.δ. ούτε στην κάλυψη, αλλά ναι στον όγκο , σωστά ?
2) στα 12 τ.μ. max που μου αφαιρεί ο ΝΟΚ , εγώ θα αφαιρέσω τα τετραγωνικά στης σκάλας *μόνο* από το ισόγειο στον όροφο , σωστά ? τετραγωνικά σκάλας + 1.20 πλατύσκαλο σε κάθε όροφο.
Τύπος σκάλας Π.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς δεν υπάρχει πολεοδομικά ο όρος "ημιυπόγειο". 

Κατά δεύτερον οι μπαζωμένες σκάλες στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο δεν μετρούν πουθενά, ούτε σε κάλυψη, ούτε σε δόμηση, ούτε σε όγκο.

Κατά τρίτον, η εσωτερική σκάλα της μεζονέτας αφαιρείται έως τα 12τ.μ.. Αφαιρείται το εμβαδόν των σκαλοπατιών και του φαναριού, κατά την άποψή μου.

----------


## sultanos

σωστά, εκφραστικό λάθος μου!
επιτρέπεται ένα τμήμα του εξώστη να είναι μπαζωτός και το υπόλοιπο στον αέρα ?

----------


## Xάρης

Ό,τι δεν απαγορεύεται, επιτρέπεται.

----------


## abalak

καλησπέρα, όταν λέμε ανοιχτό κλιμακοστάσιο εννοούμε και ασκεπές? Η έννοια του "ανοιχτού περιορίζεται στους τοίχους που το ορίζουν ή και στην οροφή του?

----------


## Xάρης

Καλησπέρα,
Ανοικτό κλιμακοστάσιο είναι το ασκεπές.

----------

abalak

----------


## liana

Καλησπέρα σας,
σε κτίρια με χρήση υγειας και κοινωνικής πρόνοιας ( κατηγορια Ε), η σκάλα τυπου I θεωρείται κοινόχρηστη οπότε υπάγεται στην παράγραφο 6δ του αρθρου 11 ή τμήμα ανεξάρτητης αυτοτελούς ιδιοκτησίας οποτε υπάγεται στην παράγραφο 6ε?

----------


## Xάρης

§6.δ

Η §6.ε, σύμφωνα με το τεύχος των τεχνικών οδηγιών του Δεκεμβρίου του 2012, αφορά "...κυρίως συγκροτήματα αυτοτελών ανεξάρτητων ιδιοκτησιών (π.χ. μεζονέτες εν σειρά οι οποίες δεν διαθέτουν κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο και έχουν ανεξάρτητη είσοδο με εσωτερική σκάλα επικοινωνίας των ορόφων τους) και αποκλειστικά την επιφάνεια της εσωτερικής τους κλίμακας συνολικού εμβαδού έως 12τ.μ...".

----------


## asy

Σε πολυώροφο κτίριο που αποτελεί ενιαία ιδιοκτησία και είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο (έχουν γίνει τακτοποιήσεις Ν.4178 κατηγορίας 2) πρόκειται να γίνει ανακαίνιση. Κλιμακοστάσιο και ανελκυστήρας ανασχεδιάζονται και καταλαμβάνουν επιφάνεια 20 τμ έναντι των 19,5τμ που καταλάμβαναν πριν τον ανασχεδιασμό, στην ίδια θέση αλλά με διαφορετικό «αποτύπωμα».
Κάνοντας χρήση της παρ.6δ του αρ.11 του ΝΟΚ, μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν τα 20τμ ή τα 19,5τμ από κάθε όροφο?
Στην εν λόγω παράγραφο γίνεται αναφορά στο «υπάρχον κλιμακοστάσιο»:
_«...Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτίρια που έχουν υπόλοιπο τουλάχιστον 10 τμ. καθώς και σε περίπτωση νομιμοποίησης αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια τα οποία δύναται να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος, το σύνολο των επιφανειών του υπάρχοντος κλιμακοστασίου σύμφωνα με τα προαναφερθέντα μεγέθη και με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές έχουν υλοποιηθεί πριν τις 28.07.2011.»_

----------


## Xάρης

Η παράγραφος στην οποία αναφέρεσαι αφορά *προσθήκες* και* νομιμοποιήσεις.*

----------


## asy

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι αναφέρεται μόνο σε προσθήκες.
Έχοντας ως δεδομένο ότι θα εκδοθεί νέα οικοδομική άδεια, όσον αφορά τη δόμηση, μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι αφαιρώ την επιφάνεια 20,5τμ < 25τμ σύμφωνα με την αρχή της παρ.6δ του αρ.11?
_«6. Στο σ.δ. δεν προσμετρώνται ..δ)Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανελκυστήρων και των πλατύσκαλων και για επιφάνεια έως 25 τμ. ανά όροφο και ανά κλιμακοστάσιο και 40 τμ. στο επίπεδο της εισόδου του κτιρίου που διαθέτει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο.»_

----------


## Xάρης

Αφορά προσθήκες και νομιμοποιήσεις.

Άλλο όμως "νομιμοποίηση" και άλλο "τακτοποίηση".

Για να γίνει νομιμοποίηση πρέπει κατ' αρχάς να είναι όλες οι αυθαιρεσίες σύννομες και κατά δεύτερον να εκδοθεί άδεια νομιμοποίησης.

----------


## asy

Καλημέρα. 
Κατανοητό για τη νομιμοποίηση και την τακτοποίηση.
Στην περίπτωσή μου η τακτοποίηση που αφορούσε παραβάσεις κατηγορίας 2 έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Τώρα, για να γίνουν οι εργασίες ανακαίνισης πρέπει να εκδοθεί νέα οικοδομική άδεια. Στο διάγραμμα κάλυψης αυτής, όσον αφορά τη δόμηση, μπορώ να αφαιρέσω τα 20τμ κλιμακοστασίου από κάθε όροφο?

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού είπαμε, η παράγραφος 6. του ΝΟΚ αναφέρεται σε προσθήκες και νομιμοποιήσεις.
Όχι σε τακτοποιήσεις.
Πώς λοιπόν θα αφαιρεθούν αυτά τα τ.μ.;

----------


## asy

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.
Στην προηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου δεν αναφερόμουν σε αυτό το τμήμα της παρ.6.

Παραθέτω την παράγραφο 6δ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ:
_“6. Στο σ.δ. δεν προσμετρώνται :_
_δ. Η επιφάνεια των υποχρεωτικών σύμφωνα με τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμό κοινόχρηστων κλιμακοστασίων συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ανελκυστήρων και των πλατύσκαλων και για επιφάνεια έως 25 τμ. ανά όροφο και ανά κλιμακοστάσιο και 40 τμ. στο επίπεδο της εισόδου του κτιρίου που διαθέτει κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο._
_Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτίρια που έχουν υπόλοιπο τουλάχιστον 10 τμ. καθώς και σε περίπτωση νομιμοποίησης αυθαιρέτων κατασκευών σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια τα οποία δύναται να ενταχθούν στις διατάξεις του παρόντος, το σύνολο των επιφανειών του υπάρχοντος κλιμακοστασίου σύμφωνα με τα προαναφερθέντα μεγέθη και με την προϋπόθεση ότι οι αυθαίρετες κατασκευές έχουν υλοποιηθεί πριν τις 28.07.2011.”_

Το κείμενο σε κόκκινο αναφέρεται σε προσθήκες και νομιμοποιήσεις?
Δεν έχει ισχύ σε περιπτώσεις έκδοσης αδειών σε νομίμως υφιστάμενα κτίρια, με περαιωμένη τακτοποίηση, που εξαιρούνται οριστικά της κατεδάφισης, στα οποία δεν γίνεται καμία προσθήκη αλλά ανακαίνιση?

----------


## Xάρης

Το σημειωμένο με κόκκινο χρώμα αφορά νέες κατασκευές.

Γενικώς, όταν μελετούμε ένα κτήριο, εφαρμόζουμε το σύνολο των κανόνων και όχι τμήμα αυτών.

Κατ' εξαίρεση, για προσθήκες και νομιμοποιήσεις, μπορούμε να αφαιρέσουμε τα τ.μ. των κλιμακοστασίων, όπως αναφέρει η εν λόγω παράγραφος του ΝΟΚ.
Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το εδάφιο "Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης σε νομίμως ... έχουν υλοποιηθεί πριν τις 28.07.2011." τότε για να αφαιρεθούν τα τ.μ. του κλιμακοστασίου θα έπρεπε να εφαρμοστεί το σύνολο των διατάξεων του ΝΟΚ στο υφιστάμενο.

----------

asy

----------

